# Controlling Weeds In Grass/Legume Mixtures



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Recently, several members have asked questions about controlling weeds in grass/legume mixtures. Here is Progressive Forage Grower with some recommendations.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressi...ture&Itemid=136


----------

